# i hope this guys not wearing a wood barter cap



## davduckman2010 (Apr 3, 2014)

does any one know this fella ill understand if you deny it . I just hope that's not a one of our caps on this clowns head

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 3, 2014)

That is gross! (Must be a Texan )

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 3, 2014)

Eeeeewww! That is messed up. You can't just take back that image!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 3, 2014)

Duck you need some supervision with your reading material. Not sure I would turn you loose in a book store !!!!
That bridge looks famous, I'm thinking London.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 3, 2014)

lol that's the fricken birthday card my kid gave me last year. dam kid thinks hes funny. yea its goin in the trash unless any of you want it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 3, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> Duck you need some supervision with your reading material. Not sure I would turn you loose in a book store !!!!
> That bridge looks famous, I'm thinking London.


 
mike thinks its a bridge in texas


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 3, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Eeeeewww! That is messed up. You can't just take back that image!


Your scared for life Les.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 3, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> mike thinks its a bridge in texas


It was a Texan that bought the London Bridge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 3, 2014)

I was scarred before that I grew up in Key West! Seen some funny stuff there. Like the 250lb, 6'3" bouncer outside the gay bar in a pink ballet tutu. Or the guy in full on leather biker bondage gear on the smallest red Honda scooter they made at the time. These are the kinda thing you would see at theeast end of our main drag... pun intended. And no I'm not gay.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 3, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> It was a Texan that bought the London Bridge.


 hmmmm you might have something there les


----------



## Brink (Apr 3, 2014)

Guess who?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 3, 2014)

LOL well I guess texas is safe


----------



## Tclem (Apr 3, 2014)

That is @JR Custom Calls ha ha that is for sure a Kentuckian.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 3, 2014)

@Tclem don't be jealous of my cheeks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RayBell (Apr 3, 2014)

Just Yikes, hope I never see this up close and personal!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2014)

I have not seen this thread. You never saw me. I was never here. I'll be in my happy place if you need me . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Brink (Apr 3, 2014)

Banned duck!
Banned duck!

Geez, I get a banned monkey for one innocent music vid.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 3, 2014)

LOL sorry kevin it was a little slow tonite thought I would pick it up a bit.  I figure kenbo will ban me from his forum as soon as someone says this clowns canadian

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2014)

Couldn't be a canadian, He'd suffer frostbite.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 3, 2014)

The pic was bad enough... Then I noticed someone hit the eyecandy button...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't know who hit the eye candy button but me thinks there might be a little something wrong with them for sure! To each their own but eye candy? I think not!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 4, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Couldn't be a canadian, He'd suffer frostbite.



Something that hot can't possibly freeze.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Michael, I don't see any horns, not from TX. Probably from north CA. Nope not a Wood Barter cap.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Apr 4, 2014)

Could be from Waco tx.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't think so, he looks too inteligent.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

